# Peterborough



## Ali-soph (Aug 21, 2018)

Does anyone know of events or meets in the Peterborough area? My 7 year old daugther would like to meet other diabetic children.


----------



## bamba (Aug 21, 2018)

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/in_your_area/eastern/voluntary_groups/listing_of_local_groups

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/how_we_...pe-2-together/cambridgeshire-and-peterborough

*Peterborough – Hampton*
Meets at the Community Room in Tesco, Hampton on the third Monday of each month at 6:30pm.


----------



## Robin (Aug 21, 2018)

That seems or be a group aimed at Type 2 adults, Bamba. I'm assuming, as Ali-soph's daughter is 7, she's type 1, and this wouldn't meet her needs.
We have a parents section of the forum, and hopefully some of the parents will be along soon to help with ideas.@Bronco Billy could you help? (sorry, don't seem to be able to make that work as a link, will try again!)


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 21, 2018)

Well done to your daughter Ali. Hope you get sorted


----------



## AndBreathe (Aug 21, 2018)

Ali-soph said:


> Does anyone know of events or meets in the Peterborough area? My 7 year old daugther would like to meet other diabetic children.



Hello Ali-soph - There would appear to be a Diabetes UK children's group, in Peterborough:  https://peterborough-childrens.diabetesukgroup.org/

On the page on the link there are contact details.  I hope that helps.


----------



## Ali-soph (Aug 21, 2018)

bamba said:


> https://www.diabetes.org.uk/in_your_area/eastern/voluntary_groups/listing_of_local_groups
> 
> https://www.diabetes.org.uk/how_we_...pe-2-together/cambridgeshire-and-peterborough
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Ali-soph (Aug 21, 2018)

Robin said:


> That seems or be a group aimed at Type 2 adults, Bamba. I'm assuming, as Ali-soph's daughter is 7, she's type 1, and this wouldn't meet her needs.
> We have a parents section of the forum, and hopefully some of the parents will be along soon to help with ideas.@Bronco Billy could you help? (sorry, don't seem to be able to make that work as a link, will try again!)


Thank you


----------



## Ali-soph (Aug 21, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Well done to your daughter Ali. Hope you get sorted


Thank you


----------



## Ali-soph (Aug 21, 2018)

AndBreathe said:


> Hello Ali-soph - There would appear to be a Diabetes UK children's group, in Peterborough:  https://peterborough-childrens.diabetesukgroup.org/
> 
> On the page on the link there are contact details.  I hope that helps.


Thank you. I've followed the link and sent them an email. My daughther just wants to play with children that have the same things to think off . Thank you all very much xx


----------



## AndBreathe (Aug 21, 2018)

Ali-soph said:


> Thank you. I've followed the link and sent them an email. My daughther just wants to play with children that have the same things to think off . Thank you all very much xx



There's also a large and very active group in Leicester too - although a bit of a step out for you, but having observed how that works a bit, it seems the parents get just as much out of the group as the parents.  Peer support is really important.

I hope your group works out really well for you.


----------

